
Design and Evolution of C-Reduce (Part 1) - matt_d
http://blog.ieeesoftware.org/2019/07/design-and-evolution-of-c-reduce-part-1.html
======
matt_d
Updated URL:
[https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1678](https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1678)

